
Ask HN: Is there a interest/market for desktop style apps anymore? - samemail88
As part of my slow migration away from Google Products (because of privacy, evil corp, etc), I&#x27;ve built a web app that run on my desktop that provides the functionality that I had with Google products I previously used. This web app integrates into any browser as use because it&#x27;s a web server running in the background. With this setup, I get the benefit of being subscription free, ad-free and privacy protected and the only drawback I&#x27;ve encountered I can&#x27;t access it on another desktop.  My question is there any interest&#x2F;market for these types of apps? The trend seems to be always online hosted solutions.<p>The replacement the following in my app: Google Bookmarks, Google Notes, Google Contacts. I&#x27;ve also added a Budget (finance) app into the web app.
======
benologist
There's a 50,000-member subreddit devoted to hosting your own software -
[https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)

~~~
samemail88
That's dedicated to hosting something online. I've referring to something that
runs on your desktop. Something accessible only on your desktop and not the
outside world. Like old school desktop apps but with a twist.

